# Fun at the Northcentral Maltese Rescue picnic!



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

The girls had a great time yesterday at NMR's annual picnic! Many thanks to all of you who helped with donations! I don't know the final total but there was some intense bidding going on during the auction!

Some quick photos: 

Are we there yet?


What do you mean I'm in time out?


Hanging out with Auntie Sandi



Tessa was so tired she couldn't keep her head up!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

So glad it went so well. They are so adorable. I love sweetness's red halter - it looks great on her - it is her color. I also love their haircuts, they look great. Yours are so calm in public. How could anybody resists those faces.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Such cute babies. Loved the pictures. Hope you collected a lot of money.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Great pics! Looks like fun!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Maggie, these shots are adorable---esp. Tessa & her "time out attitude!"
It is good to see your friend Sandi---she comes to mind now & again & I wonder how she is doing w/out her DH. Does she still have the dog?
It looks like you had great weather & I am happy there was fierce bidding!
Why did I think you were in s IL on holiday!
Thanks for sharing these darling pics---I love your 2 sweeties.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

edelweiss said:


> Maggie, these shots are adorable---esp. Tessa & her "time out attitude!"
> It is good to see your friend Sandi---she comes to mind now & again & I wonder how she is doing w/out her DH. Does she still have the dog?
> It looks like you had great weather & I am happy there was fierce bidding!
> Why did I think you were in s IL on holiday!
> Thanks for sharing these darling pics---I love your 2 sweeties.


Sandi, my friend the other Sandi is doing well. We are actually hitting the road in about an hour for vacation so look for So IL pics this week!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

They look adorable. Glad you had a good time.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Wish I could have attended that picnic  so cute


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Awww they're sweet Maggie. I just love the little curl in Sweetness's ears. ( ok I think that's right " 's" - that's hard to say lol)


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Loved the anticipation look! Glad you had fun?


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Look at the girls:wub: oh Maggie I'm sure they are always a big hit at the rescues. I'd love to attend a Maltese rescue picnic


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Such a great event every year. I look forward to the photos. You have the best two spokesmodels for Maltese ever. :wub::wub:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks for sharing these beautiful photos with us! Your furbabies are so darling!

Glad to hear you had a fun day! 


Alexandra :wub:


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

*Cutie pies!*

Such :heart:cuties:heart:! Can anyone attend that NCMR picnic is it in Chicago? Is it open to the public? I really like that plaid harness vest, wondering where did you get it? I'm trying to make out what the tag on the front says, looks like maybe 'doggie duds'??? But I'm probably wrong, I'd love to know. I know I asked a lot of questions this time lol -_Thanks in advance_ if you happen to see & answer my questions!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

LOVE_BABY said:


> Such :heart:cuties:heart:! Can anyone attend that NCMR picnic is it in Chicago? Is it open to the public? I really like that plaid harness vest, wondering where did you get it? I'm trying to make out what the tag on the front says, looks like maybe 'doggie duds'??? But I'm probably wrong, I'd love to know. I know I asked a lot of questions this time lol -_Thanks in advance_ if you happen to see & answer my questions!


Yes, anyone can attend. It's usually the Saturday following Fathers Day and all dogs under 20 pounds are welcome. Children must be 10 or older.

The plaid vests are by Doggie Designs and are sold in pet boutiques.


----------



## SpringHasSprung (May 4, 2007)

It was held in Racine, Wisconsin. It was great.


----------

